# Luxating Patella



## dreampup (May 18, 2008)

Today I took my almost one year old Ortiz to a specialist to check out his easty/westy paws. The good news is that it appears to only be a cosmetic issue. But he does have luxating patellas on both knees with the left being worse than the right. He recommended surgery in the next few months and thought that the other knee would eventually need surgery. I'm devastated. The surgery for one knee is $2400 with a 12 week recuperation. Does anyone have any non-surgical therapies that they would recommend? Thanks.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am sorry for your bad news. You could always get a second opinion from another vet as well. I will be honest in every dog that I have personally known (there are three that I know well) who has had one patella surgery, has had to have the other one done withing a few years. I think the dogs compensate on using the better knee and end up further injuring that one. I also know some people give glucosamine supplements.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

dreampup, welcome to the forum and my, your puppy is cute! Sorry to hear about his luxating patellas. I know there are several stages and only the higher ones need surgery. I think I would take him to another Vet or maybe even an orthopedist and get a second opinion. What does your breeder think about this?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

My first Hav had luxating patellas in both knees. However, hers didn't seem to cause her any constant pain, although you never know. Once or twice a year her kneecaps would pop out, but she'd put them back herself by stretching her back legs. She ran well, but never jumped on things. I never encouraged her to jump either. I had expected we'd eventually need surgery (she died prematurely from another illness), but at 8 years of age, she still didn't need surgery. I guess it all depends on the degree of luxation and the pain. If you're unsure, I'd get a specialist's opinion or another vet's opinion.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about Ortiz. Marble has a luxating patella on the right rear leg. His vet spotted when he was a puppy, and said she wouldn't do surgery on it unless he started limping or seemed to be in pain. She told me that they will pop it back in. I have noticed that it pops in/out constantly, and I can feel it if I'm holding his leg to brush him. He runs fine and never limps. Does Ortiz have a more serious case, limping or pain? If not, I would get a second opinion just to be sure.
Gina


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I dont' know where you live, but if you are near a veterinarian college, some people take a dog that needs expensive surgery there for not only a second opinion, but sometimes they can get a reduction in costs since they are teaching hospitals.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I also had a yorkie with at least one luxating patella - if memory serves me, it was both back legs, one was a little worse than the other. I had several opinions, and I'm glad I did. She wasn't in pain, it didn't reduce her mobility, and the opinion I went with was "don't fix what's not broken." When she was older, every now and then she would limp a little, but it seemed to be generally self-correcting. She lived to be 15 and had many happy years of running, jumping and playing, without surgery. 

I would get one or two more opinions and find out for sure what grade it is, and see whether you get any opinions that she may do just fine without surgery.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I would not do anything yet. My Freddie has luxating patellas. I took him to a great orthopedic surgeon, when he was younger. The surgeon said, if your dog is lame more than 15 days a month, that's when you do surgery. Some dogs never need surgery. Your dog will hold his leg up if he is having problems. Fred's are not too bad. I think they are a 3. They generally don't pop out by themselves, unless he injures them from a slip or playing too rough. He only injured them once in his life and that was from slipping on the tile floor. When that happened, he had to be crated for 2 weeks, limiting all exercize. He is now 3.5 years old and hasn't had any problems in years. He runs, jumps, and plays like a normal dog. You would never know he had luxating patellas! You can also give him supplements to strengthen the ligaments surrounding the knee. Good Luck!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Our first toy poodle who we bought from a byb had to have both her rear knees operated on as by the age of 10 months she was lame and in pain almost constantly. She was a very active dog and the surgerys worked well for her. Yes it was expensive but when she wasn't in pain she was such a happy dog.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

You've gotten great advice....I too believe it never hurts to get another opinion


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet told me that my Shelby had LP in both hind legs. However, it never bothers her. She runs like the wind and jumps like crazy. She is my little ballerina who dances on her hind legs constantly. My vet said let's just wait and see what happens. If a problem develops, then we'll have to address it.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

lfung5 said:


> I would not do anything yet. My Freddie has luxating patellas. I took him to a great orthopedic surgeon, when he was younger. The surgeon said, if your dog is lame more than 15 days a month, that's when you do surgery. Some dogs never need surgery. Your dog will hold his leg up if he is having problems. Fred's are not too bad. I think they are a 3. They generally don't pop out by themselves, unless he injures them from a slip or playing too rough. He only injured them once in his life and that was from slipping on the tile floor. When that happened, he had to be crated for 2 weeks, limiting all exercize. He is now 3.5 years old and hasn't had any problems in years. He runs, jumps, and plays like a normal dog. You would never know he had luxating patellas! *You can also give him supplements to strengthen the ligaments surrounding the knee.* Good Luck!


Linda~ Which supplements? My son's pekingese has them and I'd like to pass on this info. TIA

Editing to say I did a google search and found SynoviMSM which was recommended by a vet at allexperts.com


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Leslie,
Glucosamine and chondroitin will help.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Breeder's Choice makes a high % glucosamine and chondroitin food for active dogs that was recommended for our old lab. Although it's not a well rated dog food for primary use because of the lack of meat, he has done amazingly well on it (he also eats Merrick), and Jackson likes it so I let him have a few pieces every morning.

http://www.breeders-choice.com/dog_products/avoactivedog.htm

There is also a supplement that you can simply put on their food that is liquid that is supposed to be great for joints, but don't know the name of it . . . sorry.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Found it! It is pricey . . . may be able to find it somewhere cheaper. Might want to see if anyone else has used this . . .

http://www.amazon.com/K-9-Liquid-Health-Glucosamine-Chondroitin/dp/B0006N9DG8


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess has LPs - vet told me as long as she wasn't in pain we may never have to do anything. I have found that daily walks have strengthened the muscles and improved the LP.


----------



## dreampup (May 18, 2008)

Thank you so much for sharing your experiences. My gut is telling me to hold off and see if it doesn't get worse. Luckily that has happened for many of you. He is such a spirited happy dog, I can't see putting him through the surgery and 12 week recuperation. I think that the vet I saw may have been a bit eager to schedule a surgery. Thank goodness I can come to this forum and find out other's experiences. And I'm definitely going to order the supplements!


----------

